# Pre-bed Shake?



## pyro (Jul 11, 2005)

Help me make a shake for bedtime

I bought enough whey protein but I read  that it's fast digesting. What can i use to slow the absorption of the whey? Will PB be enough?? What about fruits e.g. bananas will aid?
BTW, Am i the only one who hates Cottage cheese? it's the most aweful taste.  Is cottage cheese w/ strawberries,pineapples,etc any better?

thanks


----------



## topolo (Jul 11, 2005)

casein


----------



## Purdue Power (Jul 11, 2005)

The ideal combination would be casein protein, fats such as PB, and a source of fiber(FiberCon or Metamucil taken separately).  Since you have the whey already, just add 2 tbsp of it and get some generic sugar-free Metamucil at WalMart(Equate brand).  Just mix the fiber in a small glass of water and take it right after your shake.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

MMMMMMMMnnnnnn


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 11, 2005)

My ultimate shake/MR is:

16oz skim milk
1 whole banana
1 tbsp flax oil
1 tbsp peanut butter
2 scoops ON whey (can use only 1)
1 cup Total cereal
4 ice cubes
BLEND and ENJOY!!!!


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jul 11, 2005)

I dont like cottage cheese either. For some reason rye bread makes it easier to eat for me. Sounds weird, but I read it on another thread, and it worked well for me.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 12, 2005)

pyro said:
			
		

> Help me make a shake for bedtime
> 
> I bought enough whey protein but I read  that it's fast digesting. What can i use to slow the absorption of the whey? Will PB be enough?? What about fruits e.g. bananas will aid?
> BTW, Am i the only one who hates Cottage cheese? it's the most aweful taste.  Is cottage cheese w/ strawberries,pineapples,etc any better?
> ...


What can you use? 
Fat 
- Nuts (PB, walnuts)
- linseeds/seeds
- oils (olive, linseed, walnut)

Fibre 
- psyllium
- high fibre fruits (things like banana, grapes, pineapple etc are not your best 'slow fruit' choices - strawberries and raspberries are better)
- brans (wheat bran)
- xanthum gum or gar gum
- Other high fibre things (wheat germ, high fibre vegetables etc)

Other proteins 
- casein protein (eg: cottage cheese) or powders 
- eggs (cooked)
- meats


So what about something like:
Whey
Cottage cheese
PB

Then:
+/- flavourings of choice (SF maple syrup, vanilla extract, cinnamon)
+/- fruits such as raspberries
+/- added fibre (psyllium or xanthum-gum)


In terms of what is better: Personally, I would go for the real food such as casein + fruit + nuts every time.


----------



## Pizzer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Thats a great shake... but...?*



			
				TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> My ultimate shake/MR is:
> 
> 16oz skim milk
> 1 whole banana
> ...



That sounds like an awesome shake, and I will definitely be trying it as my morning shake... but doesnt it seem like a lot of sugar for someone to drink right before going to bed? I would be wide awake from the banana alone.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 13, 2005)

My bedtime meal is usually cottage cheese (blended), 1 Tbsp natural peanut butter, and 3 fish oil caps.  Sometimes I will add milk and frozen strawberries to the cottage cheese mix.


----------



## Phred (Jul 13, 2005)

KentDog said:
			
		

> My bedtime meal is usually cottage cheese (blended), 1 Tbsp natural peanut butter, and 3 fish oil caps.  Sometimes I will add milk and frozen strawberries to the cottage cheese mix.



I have a similar shake every nite just before bed.
1 cup non-fat low carb milk
1 cup non-fat cottage cheese
1 scoop whey protine
1 TBL spoon Nat PB
splash of SF syrup (vanilla, chocolate, rasberry, carmel, etc).

I do not take any fish caps since I have PB in the shake.  I also refrain from any additional carbs in my last meal.  I forgot why no carbs, but it seems I recall that without the carbs the digestion was slower.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 13, 2005)

could you do this for a cut diet, pre bed shake?


----------



## KentDog (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I do. The only thing I change up is the amount (less on cuts), and typically no milk.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

My magical uber happy pre-bed shake

1 cup milk or water, depending on bulk/cut
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop ON whey
1 scoop ON casein
2 tablespoons natty PB

Smile

Then have fiber. Smile again.


----------



## pyro (Jul 29, 2005)

Guys, what other fruits can i use besides strawberries or raspeberries? they are little expensive for my budget....


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 29, 2005)

Either take this man advice or have some tpye of lean meat along with fish or some other good type of efa's



			
				topolo said:
			
		

> casein


----------



## maze (Jul 29, 2005)

You should change it once in a while ... currently im taking:

100% egg protein 
6 oz low fat milk
2 oz water, or ice cubes
1 oz coconut milk

12 Desiccated liver pills (Uniliver)


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 29, 2005)

Pizzer said:
			
		

> That sounds like an awesome shake, and I will definitely be trying it as my morning shake... but doesnt it seem like a lot of sugar for someone to drink right before going to bed? I would be wide awake from the banana alone.



Oh it is very awesome! Its great in the morning, and sugar does nothing to keep me awake. It does have a fair amount of sugar and calories so its probably not the best thing before bed...might want to do something simple like milk/whey/flax oil before bed.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 29, 2005)

1 scoop either optimum nutrition or nitrotech
1 scoop glycerlean
2 cups water
1tbsp flax
10grams amino powder

also take tribulus, zma, ecdysterone, and methoxy at this time


----------



## GFR (Jul 29, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> 1 scoop either optimum nutrition or nitrotech
> 1 scoop glycerlean
> 2 cups water
> 1tbsp flax
> ...


   thats all


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 29, 2005)

forgot my glutamine, which is 10 grams, and my last dose of nitrix.
whats wrong, i am gaining very well, and is this not good enough?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 30, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> 1 scoop either optimum nutrition or nitrotech
> 1 scoop glycerlean
> 2 cups water
> 1tbsp flax
> ...




Look at that shit (I mean that literaly).  You waste a lot of money bro


----------

